# Brake fluid exchange, via Motive Power Bleeder



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Needed items/ tools
Motive power bleeder








Motive catch bottle








Floor jack,proper motive adapter








Torque wrench, lug wrench, 7/16 wrench, wd40, rags and 1 1/2 liters of brake fluid, I prefer ATE Super Blue ( it is easy to see the new fluid, next change will be Ate type 200 or SL 6.)

Use Turkey Baster to remove fluid from fluid reservoir.
Connect empty Power bleeder, pump up to 10 psi observe for leaks.
Once leak free, fill power bleeder with 1 liter, pressurize to 10-12 psi. 
Start at right rear wheel, remove wheel, squirt of wd40 on bleeder, connect catch bottle and open bleeder. Check pressure wait for blue. Once blue, close bleeder and follow with LR, RF, LF wheels. 
Clean all tools with denatured alcohol, test drive, done. 

Saving $150-250🚌


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Couple more pics


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Great tool. Used it myself on other cars before.

Bit early for a brake fluid change maybe?


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

I do ours every two years, I'm amazed at how dirty it is in that time....


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

2 yrs / 24k miles on a lot of cars (using the same type brake fluid as our Routans). Bentley shows every 3 years regardless of miles on all 2009 VWs except Routan, and oddly nothing is mentioned in the Routan section about brake fluid. Perhaps they figure replacing rotors and pads every 6k miles will result in an eventual full flush every 2-3 years on the Routan.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Where can you get them & how much do they cost?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in no way affiliated, just a regular customer for my TDI, but idparts.com carries them for about $60. Good guys there.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Same here (no affiliation), bought mine through IPD with the euro adapter for my volvos, for about $60. FCP Groton carries them as well. I just picked up the Chrysler adapter from Skyway Tools, it was $37 and change with shipping. They have adapters for just about every vehicle out there, I also haver an adapter for my Chevy truck, that one IIRC was $60. After the initial outlay it is well worth it and doesn't get easier. If you just want to bleed brakes (after brake job, etc) you can pressurize the system without filling the Motive with brake fluid and as long as you dont empty the master cylinder resevoir, it is air/problem free


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Zambee500 said:


> 2 yrs / 24k miles on a lot of cars (using the same type brake fluid as our Routans). Bentley shows every 3 years regardless of miles on all 2009 VWs except Routan, and oddly nothing is mentioned in the Routan section about brake fluid. Perhaps they figure replacing rotors and pads every 6k miles will result in an eventual full flush every 2-3 years on the Routan.


That's funny!  I love good sarcasm.


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

amazon.com $64.95 including the correct adapter.

http://www.amazon.com/Motive-Produc..._2?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1337379432&sr=1-2


----------

